# IUI Girls Part 158



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Lovelies!!

    

H xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

well here we go again with a new home (means i am going to get confused again  )

Jem - hope your feeeling better today hun, sending you   , try not to worry

cathy - how you you? 2ww not sending     

Elfie - how you doing  

Pri -   how annoying that you have to wait another cycle, there should be someone at clinic to scan you espceically as you are paying, it make me so mad   

Liz - great to hear from you hun, how are you? when should you receive your test results  

Julia -   how did your scan go?

Linzi32 - hope your gas is back on, how annoying  ,   , 

Peewee - are you ok?   

Deb - hiya how are you hun?

Luna - hope you have a great time in Scotland and it takes your mind off the 2ww    (your due to test on my birthday, lets hope i bring you some luck)

vixh -   you ok?

Britta - hey hunni hope visit goes well with midwife, any signs of bump yet  

Jo - i would try and wait till test day (hard i know) but if you test now it could show neg, but be a pos on test day!

G -   sorry to hear the old   arrived, 

polly - hope you ok? 

lizzie -  

a big   to everyone

love

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Polly - I hope AF is not on her way.  I have also been getting a few AF like pains so my mood keeps changing.  I think I'm going to test on Saturday morning (day 12) then if its a negative I've got time to get my head around it before DH gets home from work.

           
I'll be thinking of you.
Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Im losing track of where everyone else is at.

I took my last Clomid today, cant say ive had any bad side effects, although I could have spoke too early  

Ive got my first scan on 31st May, it will  be day 12, but got a feeling that i will have already ovulated, if so, IUI will be postponed till after we come back from holiday, but i dont suppose that will put us off, as we can still try ourselves   (if you know what i mean!).

Julia x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Julia

hope scan goes ok ont he 31st, like you say you can try yourselves   

where are you going on holiday? when do you go?

cathy - keeping my fingers crossed for you hun     


Tracey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Tracey,

We are off to Florida on 24th June, thought we would have a good holiday, before hopefully the babies come along!!!!

If the IUI goes to plan this month, at least we will know before we go on holiday.....will be a shame if i cant go on the rollercoasters!!! 

So, where are you with your treatment are you on the dreaded 2ww??

Julia x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys!

You have one day off the board and it goes crazy! Well, basting went OK thanks and I'm now gearing myself up for my 2WW in France...

Pri - so sorry you won't be able to have tx this month, hun. I've been worried about that happening to me a few times and it must be devastating.  

Am I going to have to send the   out to some of you? DON'T TEST EARLY!!! It messes with your mind big time.
Peewee - is it still not a bit early? Even after you've missed a period some women find it can take a couple of days before a BFP shows up.  
Jo - step away from the test! Seriously, hun, you just can't know this early.  
G - sorry AF arrived early. I also had AF arrive early the last two times I was basted and am now on Cyclogest for this cycle.  Big big hug to you 
(Don't forget that if you had an HCG jab it can take at least ten days to leave your system and can show up as a false positive (depends on how much you were given).

Julia - good luck for your first scan, hun  

I hope everyone else on the   is OK        

Hi to Liz, Cathy, Andie, Linzi, Luna, Elfie, L8ers, Kizzy, Tracey, DEb, Katrina, Misky, Polly, Britta, Vixh, Sam, Jem, Sweet Pea, Julia, Corrina ... what a long list sorry if I've missed anyone.

Sending you all lots of        for the next fortnight and 'see' you when I get back.
Lots of love and hugs to all,
Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey Julia

holiday in Florida sounds great, got any room in your suitcase  

i am inbetween with tx at the moment, had 6 cycles of clomid and my 1st iui was abandoned so i am now being referred for ivf (but want to save also in case 1st go does not work) going on holiday in August so we will start saving when we get back

are you having a good Thursday (even though its only 9o'clock )

Tracey  [br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 09:00hey kitty

glad to hear basting went well, have a great time in France (hope it takes your mind off the dreaded 2ww) , when are you off?

    

Tracey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Tracey,
I feel knackered this morning, dh was up all nite throwing up (dodgy kebab!)   , he even made me ring his boss this morning and make out he was at the keydoc!!!  I bet as soon as i closed the front door this morning he got up and is now watching boring daytime telly!!

Yeah, will be room in my case for you, im sure the luggage allowance is 64kg each, and even I cant pack 64kg worth of clothes!!!

why was your first iui abandoned? How do you feel about trying ivf? Ive had 3 goes at it now and just dont want to try it again.

Julia x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies !

Pri-know exactly how you feel.This happened to me a couple of times too.God we girlies have to put up with so much crap.Sending you lots of .

Luna-have a wonderful time in Scotland. 

Peewee,Polly-sending you lots of   .

G-Sorry to hear the old   arrived.Sending you a big HUG.

Millers-I've had some AF type pains too.The cruel thing is a lot of women get these and go on to have a BFP so you just never know.It's just to torture us even more.

Hi to Tracey and Julia   and a big and lots and lots of             for all you fab fab girlies !!!

Off to work now-trying so hard to ignore all the baby talk.AAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!I'm sure a bit of      will make us all feel better.

                           for everyone !!!!

Elfie x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning everyone - been busy on here !!!    

Thank you to everyone for your messages - Ive begun to accept that I just have to wait !  Maybe its for the best - has been quite a stressful month for me

Vixh - That is awful, Im   over a month and you have had 4 cancelled - Cant believe that, do they only have one person that can do it - That is really crazy    
Linzi - Still cold hun - when will the heating get sorted - Its really c*** that we even need it at this time of year
Britta - Hello my sweet, how are you, are you showing a little yet ? 
Cathy -   for Sat hun     
Jo - Its too early hun - Dont do it - Its better to wait hun, and I know its easier said than done - we've all been there - Day 5 would be far too early to tell...
Lizziek - Hope the same thing doesnt happen hun - hope the timing works out for u  
Polly - Here's hoping the wicked witch is not on her way 
Elfie - How are u ?  Was it any better at work today ?
Julia - Hope DH is better - Florida hey ? Its lovely there - hope you have a nice time
G - Im so sorry Af arrived - Its so difficult isnt it ?  Sending u lots and lots   
Tracey - Hey hun, where you going in Aug ?

Im afraid I have to dash - have a sales meeting 
Sorry if Ive missed anyone out

Pri..xx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies,

I am happy because the weekend is nearly here, and my little niece is getting Christened on Sunday ..... despite the rain!  
Plus I am trying to wish the weeks away so my test date is even nearer (5th June).   

Speaking of which Jo my    buddy ................ fight the temptation NOT to test early. I have taken the view that if it wasn't the news I wanted I would rather wait to find that out. I understand the frustration I truly do, but try hard not to test!
Like Britta said, you may only get a -tive, then +tive, and you won't know what to think then!
Do you have any "symptoms" or is it too early for that?    

Cathy - you too ......... look at you stocking up on HPT's!!!    My DH would also be tempted to confiscate them from me. I don't know about you, but my DH just says, just wait until the day you have to test ............. like it's that simple! Stay strong, and positive thoughts!     

Britta - I wanted to ask you how early you felt any kind of PG feelings. Or were you like the rest of us and had no real feelings, just a few pains. I am curious to know. How long until your next scan? Are you keeping well?  

Vixh - About exercising ..... I run three times a week, but since being basted last Friday have not done a thing. I am finding it hard and frustrating, but as the nurse at the clinic said, if I don't exercise and it doesn't work, then in my own eyes I can be blame free.    
If I go running and it doesn't work, then I will always think that running would be the reason why.
DH and I go for walks to get some exercise and fresh air, or maybe you could go for a gentle swim?

Pri - How Bl***y frustrating about the clinic   ......... what a waste of another month! Why oh why don't they have skeleton staff for occasions like this? The actual process doesn't take that long, they would only have to work half a day. I hope they are being understanding about it. I guess it does mean you are closer to a spring baby though!

Elfie  & Millers - Fingers crossed that the pains you are having are just implantation and nothing more. Let's keep AF locked up!!!      

Luna - Have a lovely time away, a change of scenery will do you good. Don't forget to let us know when you are back!   

Peewee & Polly1 - sending you lots of positive thoughts ............       

Julia - fingers crossed you haven't OV already!!!!  

G - So sorry to hear that dreaded AF arrived, take the time to be fed up, and then when you are ready   

Tracey - I bet you can't wait for your holiday in August, going anywhere nice?  

Kitty - have a good holiday, hope it completely takes your mind off the 2WW. When is your test date?  

Hello to anyone I have forgotten - brain like a sieve, plus there are so many of us here!!!
            
Good luck to everyone
Better post this now, before it crashes!!!!

Jem xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey pri & jem

i am off to Cyprus in August , lots of    and    cant wait 

only a quickie at the moment, i am at work and a bit busy

talk later hunnies

have a good day

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

blimey there has been some movement on here!!!

sorry not many personals as loads to catch up on!! 
sorry to see theres been some bfns 
and can i hide in some ones luggage plz - need a holiday lol!

take care all, just recouperating after my first driving lesson since i failed me test in october!!! 

all the best and lots of       to all

corrina


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Well the good news is we have finally got our gas back and the house is warming up nicely.       
Trying not to think about testing or AF   
I think I will struggle more as the weekend progresses as I have 4 days off work and I just know at some point I will want to test. Trying to be really strong and resist testing as the thought of a   is just too depressing.

Elfie, Millers, Peewee and anyone else I may have forgotten who is testing in the next 4/5 days.    and here's hoping we all get  a 

To everyone else on the 2ww    

I can't believe how busy this thread has been. It's great talking to you all an dapologies if I forgot ladies in the personals I get easily confused at the moment - just so tired!
 

Linzi32
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

evening all  

Carrie - hiya hun how are you? so how did the lesson go? have you been learning long

Linzi - glad to hear gas is back on  

only a quickie as in the middle of cooking dinner  

hope your all ok

love to you all


tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                
    
                    
2006 Sucess
      
  
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB - EDD  25/10/06
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April - EDD 08/12/06
Britta IUI BFP April
Sam DIUI BFP April
kittymoth IUI BFP May


2ww Baby Makers
        
                    
Peewee        
LibbyHannah  - T/D 11/5/06
Mel              - T/D15/5/06
Kelly
Katie            -T/D13/5/06
Paula
Millers            -T/D29/5/06
Polly
Linzi32          - TD29/5/06
luna
Joanne

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go
    
      
Misty
G
Elur
Kitty

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                  
    
              
Mands
Mouse14
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair
Jan T
Jules77
Debs
Chickadee
Sarah30
Sweet pea
Pri
Corrina
Andie
Liz
Katrina
Kizzymouse

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Tracey - IVF
Rebecca
Bodia
Claire - IVF
Anita - IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies
So sorry I havent been around for a while been working far to many hours. Hope everyone is ok? Dont even no where to start with personals hopefully be able to catch up over the next few days.

Well I was basted today for the 4th and final time so am officially on my 2ww test on 8th June, anyone else testing around this time cud really do with a cycle buddy. i know Kitty is testing around my time but she will be really busy in France I see.

I really hope everyone is ok

Luv n cuddles 
Andie xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi tracey,
lesson went really well. technically ive been learning since 1998! but fell pg with ds so stopped before i took a test. only started again last year in about may (so a year exactly!) did theory - passed first time. took practical but failed on silly little things. didnt go back to my old instructor as the next lesson i had with him he called me stupid for failing, and started getting rather patronising, plus he was a bit of a letch. im now learning with a lovely lady who complements rather than puts down. i actually really enjoyed myself. she told me i just need to polish up on a few bits, get used to being back on the road in a new car and then i should be doing my test in no time!! YIPPEEEEEE!! so fingers crossed ill be able to take kids out in hols rather than spending it in doors as the bus costs over £10 for the 3 of us and a taxi to town is almost £10 aswell. as for trains im not even going there!!!!

corrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Cannot keep up with everyone, just wanted to say good luck everyone!!!    

Hope your all doing fine...I am great really enjoying not having to think about tx!!

Going to Newcastle at weekend for     and      and    hee hee

Going to London for hols end of July too, excited about that!!

So not thinking about iuis for now its great!!


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone, Hope you are all well, 

Tracey and Pri, no bump really as yet, my belly is just rock hard!! Feel like i may be filling out a little but I'm eating like a pig!! 

Jem, i didn't really have any symptoms, just insanity!!! (if that counts), for a couple of days just before i tested i felt really dizzy and sleepy around midday and i still get that now  and just sore boobs but they felt differant to when AF was due, it was my nipples that were the worst and they seemed a bit swollen and redder! I thought these were all imaginary but... obviously not as they have stayed with me up to now!! Don't read into this too much as people are so differant - also i could have sworn AF was on her way,  i had really bad period pains, they stopped when i was about 7 weeks pregnant. 
Good Luck for testing Hun    

Kizzy, nice to see you are enjoying a well deserved break !!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing OK and not going too  !!

My apt went well at midwife, just lots of paper work and deciding where to have my baby etc... she had a feel of my belly and i got weighed and stuff like that. I have been discharged from the fertility clinic now as everything looks well so am really pleased that on my antenatal notes it says "low risk". I have another scan in the next 4 weeks, so thats something to look forward to!
Feel i can relax now and actually enjoy this long awaited pregnancy!!! 

Lots of love and luck, 

sending lots of fairy dust and positive vibes your way!!

Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi girls 

what a miserable Friday, hasnt stopped    all week, but at least its Friday     and its a bank holiday weekend   

Britta - glad appointment went well with midwife and you can really start enjoying your pg

Andie - Welcome back hun  , hope 2ww not sending you      

going to see my nan tonight so wont be on here till probably Sunday, hoping the weather will clear up before tonight as have to travel about 1 hour and half and if its still raining the traffic on motorway is going to be a nightmare   

will pop back on throughout the day while at work

a big hello to corrina,kizzy, jo, linzi,luna, kitty, pri,jem,cathy,polly,peewee,g,liz (and anyone i have missed)  hope your all ok

love and    to one and all


tracey


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi girls
sorry  i've completely lost track of who is who etc  -  so a message for everyone.
No internet until sometime next week - eek- so sending      to everyone testing over the Bank Holiday weekend. 
Won't be here for my test date but I've morelorless given up  - after spotting for 10 days today (when af is always due, day 11) have bright red blood seeping out. So I think that's it for another month. WIll keep taking the pessaries for a couple more days I suppose but seems a bit of a waste.

anyway      to everyone else.

see ya.. xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry to  hear your news Peewee, thinking of you.

Good luck to everyone else testing over the weekend,

Julia x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls
Peewee - so sorry to hear your news. Can you try again and if so when?

Just a quick one today as I am going shopping with DD. Going to try to stay away from buying the HPT's as I really do think   is on her way.  Trying to stay positive as if she comes this weekend I will be able to get another try in before I go on holiday at end of June 

  and     to all those testing this weekend - millers how are you coping hun?

Linzi32
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Britta

Lovely to hear everything is going well with you, and you are enjoying being pregnant and feel more relaxed!!

I notice you are only 24 ( dont know why I didnt notice that b4!!), do you think thats why you have had such great success with IUI?  Your eggs are so much younger!! I worry that mine are too old and knackered now, oh how I wish I'd known I had unexplained IF years ago...BUT it wouldnt have mattered cos my DP is only one I truly want to have babies with, and I only met him 3 years ago...so life doesnt always work out like you expect!!  I just hope I havent left everything too late  

I just found out this week my ex's new wife is pregnant again......he left me for her, he was 8 yrs my junior but she is 8 yrs his junior, I was meant to start tx when I was with him, but I had such a phobia of hospitals, I'd never had an anaesthetic, scared of needles etc etc that I wouldnt go for the laparoscopy....he said he didnt mind us never having kids then he goes off with her and a few months later she's pregnant they get married and she's pregnant again, I HATE her, she pretended to be my friend whilst all the time stealing my husband...never mind he wasnt for me anyways I see that now, thing is my DP is all I've ever wanted ( most of the time   ) and he would be a great dad, and I so want us to be parents but I know if we are never parents it wont be the end of the world cos we have each other.  Its great that I've got this far with tx cos I never thought I'd get up courage to do it...and I did!! I never thought I'd meet anyone else after marriage split...... but I did!! And it turns out he is the one for me and now I'm 38 and its just unfair!!  But if it wasnt meant to be until now then there's nothing I can do, we both wish we'd met in our early twenties, but y'know what life is like, you have to learn lessons the hard way.


Anyways I dont have a clue where this ramble came from, and sorry Britta hun it wasnt directed at you I think I have just been thinking too much this morning!!

Ho hum....off work today then away for weekend for lots of fun with great friends and my lovely DP

Have a good one girlies XXXX     


ps  Once again I have not ovulated the cycle after iui.....weird! Do you think its cos down regging drug stays in system for a little while? I always ovulate day 14 and I get all the symptoms.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Great to hear all is going well Britta.

Kizzy   life is so hard sometimes, thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else at whatever stage your at & I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone that is testing in the next few days.     

I have my appointment through to get my results - 12 June - Hurrah!!! So we are going to try naturally for a while as I fell pg naturally in April.

Liz
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


i just wanted to share my amazing news with you all, i got a       last nite, only believed it after 6 tests, am just back from doctors, my due date is JAN 10TH,  i still cant beleive its finally happened, needless to say that both ed (d.h) and i are over the moon.


pls excuse the lack of personals.


xxdebxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh wow Deb, thats brilliant!      way to go!

Sorry, im new to this board, only been posting a couple of days, did you fall after IUI or were you on a break from IUI?

Julia x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


coxy - i fell pregnant naturally which in itself is a miracle cos my d.h has ogliospermia and we were told that donor sperm was our only option for a pregnancy, but somehow i fell pregnant and i still cant beleive it, we have been trying for almost 8 years.


xxdebsxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Debs -

Massive Congratulations on your BFP - hope you have a healthy 9 months         

Take care of yourself

Moomin
xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

You must be on cloud 9 then! 

Congratulations, theres hope for me yet!!!

Julia x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Deb

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR        [/fly]

you and dh must be on  

heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

congrats again hunni

Tracey


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks for the good wishes and messages of congratulations, i still dont feel that this has happened to me yet, i suppose i wont really til i get my scan on monday.


thanks again

xxdebxx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hi Deb

Just wanted to say congratulations and good luck for Monday - am v happy for you!!! 

Thanks all for the excercise answers - will take the 2ww as a chance to slob out!!

Hope everyone has a nice bank holiday, good luck to those testing and lots of   all round!
      
xxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Debs just wanted to say congratulations on your  . Just goes to show miracles can happen!
Hope everything goes well for you.
Linzi32
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulation Debs & DH!!!!!

      

Liz
x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Congratulations Debs, has it sunk in yet, bet your really excited


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here,

Just want to let you know I was a very bad girl and checked an early pregnancy test.

            

Oh my God I can't believe it!!!!!
Had been having cramps for the past 3 days with no sign of period.
My boobs looked more swollen particularly the nipple area TMI!
Then I had a bit of a nosebleed which I never get (The last time I was pregnant 3 years ago I had bleeding gums)
So I decided to be bad and check a test.
Never thought I'd ever see another positive test again.

I'm being cautiously optimistic, however as I'v never carried by embryos/ fetus past 10 weeks.
Decided to take some aspirin 75mg each day. Nurse said it was fine. Hear it may be of some benefit in those with recurrent messages

Say a few prayers for me.
Thinking of all of you!

P


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Polly1  - congratulations on your BFP - I am crossing everything for you that it goes ok hun.  

Seems like we have a few   this month on this thread. 
Good luck to all waiting on the 2ww lets hope we get a few more       
I am due to test Monday but I am convinced the   is on her way and can't face having another BFN on a HPT. I am begining to forget what a BFP looks like! not sure i will test at all think I will just wait for nature to take her course - save some money on the HPT's. May need all our pennies for IVF.
Good luck to everyone.
Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs -how wonderful for you.It's so graet to have a BFP at last on this thread.Look after yourself hon.

And Polly1-Wow and you were so convinced the evil AF was coming.Congratulations hon !Thinking of you.  .How many days early have you tested ?  

Great news lets have loads more      this month please.

A large dose of   for everyone !

I'm having AF stylee pains today but not reading too much into them.Want to stay  .

Elfie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

crikey I leave it a day and it goes mad! 
Huge congrats to both polly and debs on the fab       
you must be over the moon.

2 in the space of a day WOW

take care all lets hope to see LOTS MORE BFPS all round.

lots of luv 
Corrina


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Huge, huge congratulations to both Debs and Polly1. It's so wonderful to hear that someone's got good news for once.  
Now can everyone just keep their fingers crossed for my basting on Monday (only day 9 but apparently have three good sized follies so here we go). 

Love to all
Liz
xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Polly1 and Debs - Congratulations.  I hope everything goes very well for both of you.  Keep us posted how things go.   

Lizziek - good luck for basting on Monday

Hi to everyone else.  I've done a HPT this morning (2 days early) and its a   for me, I'm afraid!  I'm feeling really low, even though I was half expecting it.  I'll probably do another one tomorrow and then on my actual test date (Monday).  But it looks like another cycle for me next month.  

Sorry to put a damper on things.

Holding thumbs for all those testing next week.  
Cathy


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


millers - you might have tested too early, i did a test 2 days before a/f was due to arrive and it was a    but i was pregnant, i dont know why i tested but i did, i did have all of the typical a/f symptoms e.g. sore boobs and a.f type pains, there was nothing out of the ordinary, very best of luck for monday.      

lizziek - very best of luck for basting on monday      

katrina - how are you sweetie?  hope you are well.

carrie - i agree, we need to see lots more    's on here

elfie - try not to worry too much about the a/f style pains, i had them too this month and look at me now.


i just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for all of the good wishes over the last couple of days, im starting to beleive it now (the nausea feeling has certainly helped) and i seem to be hungy all the time.


big   to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

millers - sorry to hear you got a bfn, but as deb says she got one aswell and she was pg. it can happen. fingers crossed for you hunny   

lizziek - all the best for your basting   

deb - glad that you are feeling more pg with the sickness etc, although not pleasant its so reasuring. all the best

sorry not to many personals, had a late night at a mates and absolutely crackered this morning. want a shower but dh is "doing the bathroom"!! which means im going to look like a bag lady for the rest of eternity! there are holes in the walls, wires poking out and tiles smashed on the floor. theres nothing quite like a dh doing DIY (destroy it yourself)       

take care all

Corrina


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the congrats! 

Nervously knicker watching.

Cathy, don't give up hope. Wait till Monday and do another test.   
Linzi  . Will be thinking of you both.

Elfie. Good luck for Wednesday. I tested 3 days earlier, but on my last cycle of IUI I got my period on the Saturday (equivalent of today)
  

Lizzie K hope your basting goes well for you (3 follies! Thats great news)

Corrina - hope you had a good night out. My hubbie seems to be as good as yours in the DIY front. 
            At least his      did a better job.  

Debs - congratulations to you!! Starting to get a bit of nausea as well. Are you still having cramps down below?
          I am. Slightly worried.

Love and luck to all cycle buddies!!

          
     

Polly1


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Congatulations again to Debs and Polly.  .Can I ask you both if you really felt like AF was due any second or now looking back you felt a bit different ? Just cos I'm on a bit of a low today-a few af cramps,boobs gettiing sore and had a bit of a weeping woe is me fit on my poor DP who has gone out to escape me.Very pre menstrual I think.But then again.....dont want to give up completely ! 

Cathy-Dont give up just yet like Debs said she tested 2 days early and got a BFN and now look !         for you.

Liz sending you   for Monday.Good luck.

 for everyone.Have a lovely Saturday.Please lets have some more    
OH and a few more   would go down a treat. .

Love Elfie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


polly - yes i have cramps too, they are starting to subside now though, i think they only last till about  6-7 weeks, i have been feeling nausous sometimes too.

elfie - yes i did, i kept getting the kind of tummy cramps that you get before a.f so i was just waiting for her to show.

corrina - hope your new bathroom is completed very quickly, it just wouldnd do for you to look like a bag lady



hope you all are well

xxdebsxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Elfie,

I felt as if my period was due, but these cramps continued for 3 days without any sign of period. 
To be honest that was the only difference.

On my first IUI the cramps started but I got my period the following day.
My first IUI I had also swollen boobs and felt slight nausea. 
I don't know if something happened that time and then miscarried? 

This time I had a slight bleed from my nose which I don't usually get.
The time I was first pregnant my gums bled more easily. 
That's why I thought something was up!

Try not to read to much into what you do or don't have. Overall, it really is impossible to tell.

Polly1   

Thanks for the reply Deb30. Slightly more reassured.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Polly just read your news

[fly]congratulations on your      [/fly]

quick news from me, have just got back from visiting my nan and i had a letter from Barts today and i have my appointment for the 25th July   i am so excited only thing is i go on holiday the week after so i am hoping this wont delay things and i can still have my consultation (will ring on Tues)

hope all you lovely ladies are well and Cathy maybe you have tested too early am keeping my fingers crossed for you

love to all

Tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

WOW 2 BFP!!!!!   
Congratulations Deb and Polly!!! I'm so pleased for you!!

             

Don't worry about the AF pains too much, i got them and doc said it was completely "normal", as long as they weren't constant and too severe! I could of sworn i was going to come on.... but still haven't. Enjoy your pregnancies and look after yourselves   

Hope everyone else is OK, sending you all some babydust!!!

     

Love and Luck 

Britta xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi All
Well it's a   for me this month. DH decided I needed to test today - think I am sending him mad  with the wait. Hopefully  the   will get a move on and we can try again before we go on holiday in July. To tell you the truth I don't think we will get pregnant using IUI. A few times I have been late only to get a heavy period so like polly1 maybe something has happened - don't really know. I think the only thing keeping me going is the fact that we got our 1st appointment to see the consultant for private IVF. It's in July so we have something to look forward to at least - just need to save now!!!

Sorry for the me post & lack of personals. Good luck to all those on the 2ww.
Linzi32
x


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations Polly now too - this is fantastic!!!  

Cathy - I read your 2ww diary on Friday and could relate to all of it - do another test on Monday, you never know -       x

Linzi - sorry about your test - roll on July x

I have pinned all my hopes on us ttc naturally this month - even though didn't work for 2 years!!  Have been having slight cramps and wierd bloated stomach but then got really ratty yesterday with DH and think this is my normal PMT raising its ugly head (always get it a week before AF). booo. 

Even though I am not due until the end of the week I am really tempted to phone the hospital to see if our clinician is back, at least then I will know if we can have IUI next month but I feel like it is tempting fate (we are not meant to ring until day 1 of AF).

Enjoy the sunshine today everyone (DH is cutting the lawn which is up to our knees - no joke!!) think we are bringing down the tone of the neighbourhood!!!

xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

It has been very busy on here. 

First - congratulation to Britta (belatedly) and more recently to Deb and Polly. What wonderful news and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Tracey - your holiday in Cyprus sounds fab. Sunshine and warmth. Something this drowned isle is lacking at the moment. Are you definitely moving to IVF? All the very best for your next move. 

Cathy - I am still hoping for you on Monday! Look after yourself!

Julia - Florida sounds lovely!! I hope that DH is over his dodgy tum. 

Kitty - your 2WW in France sounds lovely. I hope you get to chill completely. 

Pri - so sorry you had to abandon. Be nice to yourself! 

Peewee - Sorry to hear that you are spotting. You look after yourself as well. 

Andie - good luck for your fourth time. Fingers crossed for you. 

Linzi - Really sorry to read your news. I hope it is simply that you have tested too early. Glad that you also have a plan B tho. 

Luna - I hope Scotland is lovely for you. 

L8ers - I hope the wheather stayed nice for your nieces christening. 

Corrina - Your driving instructor sounds lovely. You don't need patronsing people when you are driving! Good luck for the next driving test. As for DIY - I completely understand. we have moved into a house to do up. I am really scared there is not going to be at least one room completed to relax in come our next treatment. 

LizzieK - all the very best for basting tomorrow. 

Hello to G, Liz, Elfie, Katrina, Sam, Jem, Sweetpea and anyone else I have rudely missed. I hoe you all get to enjoy the bank holiday tomorrow.  

take care
M x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Well my test this morning confirmed it -    So I'm going to phone the hospital this morning and wait for AF to arrive which should be either tomorrow or Wednesday.

I was quite upset on Saturday but I'm feeling a lot calmer now.  Just have to accept and move on to cycle no. 2.

Linzi -   I hope you are doing ok.  Are you going to have another go?

Here's hoping we get some more BFP's soon.  Good luck girls.    
Cathy


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Millers - I have not tested again today because I had spotting yesterday so not much point in wasting a test. When will you get to have another go? Our clinic are happy for us to go again when I get   so will probably have a scan end of this week  and start injecting at the weekend or there abouts. I understand how you felt on Saturday. DH made me do a test -think I was driving him crazy - and it was a   so I was really ****** off the rest of the day.

Misky - thanks for the thoughts how are you?
Vixh - hope you get good news when you phone the clinic.
Britta, debs & polly - hope you are all keeping well and  
Tracey - Hope all goes well witht the consultanat. We have an appointment with the IVF consultant in July too.

Too everyone else I have forgotten to mention - the list is so long. Sorry and   

Can anyone answer me a question?  

A few times after IUI I have had a delayed period, anything up to 4 days late, and when AF has arrived it has been heavier than normal. Last month it was really gushing, not normal for me as I am normally really light, and it was really bitty/clots (not sure) TMI - Sorry  Also on those times when it happened I had  nausea for about a week before hand. Tests of course were BFN. I am probably reading way too much into everything but I have PCOS which means I have a higher than normal chance of miscarriage and was wondering if it was maybe a very early miscarriage. Anyone any ideas?

Thanks for all the support, encouragement and help this month. You have all helped me enormously. Thanks.
Linzi32


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly 1 here, 

Have had a crappy weekend. 
Started bleeding on Sunday.
Now gushing out and loads of big clots.
Was really sad yesterday, but had a lot of support from family and friends.
Today I'm just exhausted, numb and totally ****** off  

Linzi and Cathy, sorry you didn't have better results.
Linzi I had the same last month and I could have sworn I was pregnant.
If I hadn't checked my pregnancy test on Friday I would never have known this time. So maybe you were.
Usually your instincts are right.

Tracey so glad your date has finally arrived. Good luck!
Thanks for the thoughts Misky, VixH, and Britta

Am away to wallow


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wanted to send some big hugs out.

Polly, so sorry to hear your news. Have you had blood tests done re m/c? Sending you lots of  

Cathy & Linzi sorry to hear about you negative results  

Congrats Debs, how are you feeling?

Hi Liz, hope your basting went well.

Hi Misky, how are you hun, long time no 'speak'

Hi to Corrina, Britta, Kitty, Kizzy, Tracey, Pri, Sweetpea & everybody else

Liz
x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I haven't posted here for quite a while and just wanted to let you know I haven't disapeared completely. After a lot of thought, DH and I decided to move on to IVF rather than try another cycle of IUI. In fact, I have just started down regging for the treatment in June.
Thanks to everyone for their support during my IUI treatment. You have all been a great source of knowledge and support. I wish everyone happiness and success. Take care and will maybe will bump into some of you on the other message boards.

Jules xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Polly really really sorry to hear your news.

Basting went well (spent two hours at hospital with legs in the air and told to go home and stay horizontal - oh well if I really have to- with DH waiting on me hand and foot [it's not a bank holiday here so entailed a day off for both]). Three good follies - smallest of which 22 so let's hope.

Good luck to anyone on the 2ww and anyone who isn't, come to think of it.

Liz xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello lovelies, 

Well, the sun alluded us on this bank holiday!! Shame 

Cathy - I'm really sorry to hear your news. It always seem a little more real when you get the second one. Huge hugs. 

Linzi - You are amazing going straight into another go. I don't know if it is anything scientific but after my last treatment my period was really late (usually 30 days and went without for 45 days) and then had heavy, bitty and bright bleeding. Lasted longer than usual too. I have not got PCOS but have just been told that I have insulin intolerance which is linked to PCOS. 

Polly - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs and lots of strength. 

Liz (Magpie) - Big Hello's to you sweetie. You have been on a journey since I last checked in. Thinking of you and hoping you get some answers! 

Jules - A big decision for you and DH. I wish you well and hope that your dreams come true. 

Liz (LizzieK) - wonderful to hear basting went well and you have three lovelies on board. Enjoy resting and best of luck. 

Hope everyone has had a good bank holiday. I spent the day painting, the weather put pay to any gardening. 

Take care
M x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Polly...     *


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

hope your all ok, apologies first off if i miss anyone 

Britta - hey hun   how you doing

polly - sending you bundles of   

Misky - hey hunni, how are you? whats sage are you at with tx

Lizzie - glad to hear basting went well, feet up for the next 2 weeks   

Jules - good to hear from you, like you i am also moving onto ivf and have my initial consultation on the 25th July 

Cathy -   

a big hello to Liz, linzi, Corrina, pri, swetpea, peewee, andie luna

love to all

tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the wishes.  I had a good cry on Saturday so I'm feeling a lot better now.  Phoned the hospital yesterday morning and she said I could start our next cycle as soon as AF arrives which should be this week.  I'm feeling a little more cautious this time around.

Polly and Linizi - big     . Lets hope the next one is better.  I've also been having rather heavy clots the last two months, not normal for me.  I was wondering if accupuncture had changed something  

Tracey - good luck for your appointment on the 25th.

Jules - good luck with IVF, let us know how you get on.

Liz - good luck for your   - hope it doesn't drive you  

Misky - I know what you mean about the weather   Its gone really cold too!  I managed to do a little gardening on Sunday, but that's it.

 to everyone else.  Here's hoping for some more BFP's this week.
Cathy


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Good Morning Lovelies

Oh Polly-I just read your news.Feel so disappointed for you hon. Just hope you're feeling a little bit better today. .Look after yourself.

Millers-Sorry to hear your news too.At least you can start to focus on your next iui now.Wishing you lots of luck.  .

Linzi 32-A big   for you too.Hope you're feeling ok today.How long do you have to wait for a private appointment ? This looks like my next step too.

Liz -Good luck in the 2ww.   

I'm still hanging on in there ! Really want to keep my mind off it this month so have been really busy.I've got an allotment which is a wonderful distraction.

Love to everyone else-Peewee-Luna how's it going ?  

Mountains of      for all you wonderful ladies.

Elfie xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Elfie - when are you testing?

Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI ladies,

Sorry to hear your news Polly  

and sorry Cathy that your IUI didnt work.

Ive got my first scan tomorrow afternoon, day 12, dont feel like ive ovulated already, usually ovulate day 11 but get a twinge in my left side, which "touch wood" i havent got yet.  Im really nervous about it all, kept worrying that i will go tomorrow afternoon and it will be all systems go for thursday and we're not prepared!

Julia x


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here  

Thanks for all your kind thoughts.
Checked another pregnancy test yesterday. Still very faintly positive but definitely less than Thursdays.
So looks like it's coming away.
Having quite a few pains in my right side so I rang the fertility clinic.
Would be too early for an ectopic pregnancy to cause symptoms (wouldn't it ?) so it might just be tender ovaries.
Got an appointment to see the consultant on Thursday.
Hopefully that will put my mind at ease.

Took another fit of tears this morning. Can't help feeling this way.

Julia good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope you have lots of good follies
Elfie your testing tomorrow aren't you? Good luck

Cathy and Linzi hope you are holding together. Thinking of you both.
Tracey, Misky and Britta, thanks for your kind thoughts. Hugs very much appreciated.

Lizzie K take it easy on your 2ww. Plan to do lots of things to take your mind of things. 1st week is usually OK, but 2nd week seems to go so slowly.

Liz (Magpie). Had my bloods checked for antiphospholipid syndrome. I think the best time to check them is when your having a miscarriage. Takes a few weeks for the results though.

Peewee , how are you keeping?

Hi to Jo, Jem, Luna, VixH, Pri, Sweetpea, G, Kitty,and Corrina, and anybody I've forgotten to mention

Debs, hope you are keeping well.

Bye 
Polly1     to all those waiting to test


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Polly1 - I've blown some bubbles your way!  Hope everything works out.  Holding thumbs for you

Cathy


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hi all,

What a mixture of news we have had over the past few days, such a rollercoaster for us all.      
The first thing I want to do is a BIG  for Polly1. Bloody AF  ............... how dare she??!! You know that we are all thinking of you and hope you feel brighter in a few days.  

Debs - HUGE C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S to you and DH. You must be so happy, and a natural one too. Sending you lots of     
Lizzie K - I hope that your basting went well yesterday. 3 follies .........     goodness me!! My clinic won't go ahead with more than two! Best of luck for your 2WW, what date do you test on? Let's hope it's third time lucky for you!

Britta - Thank you for your advice about symptoms / PG feelings. I hope you and mini bump are keeping well. Do we know your due date yet? 

Vixh - Glad to hear that your going to slob out for two weeks, I hope it goes quickly for you. Fingers crossed for you appointment on 5th June, that's my test date!!    

Elfie - How are you Honey?? Are you testing tomorrow or was it yesterday?        It's so easy to get confused. Anyway thinking of you because I know it's soon. 

Millers (a.k.a Cathy) - sorry to hear that you had a BFN ...... glad to hear you have got your head around it in your own way. Like you say roll on AF so you can try again! Good luck honey.  

Julia - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hope it's a good result.  

Linzi32 - I bet you can't wait for your holiday in July, best of luck moving onto IVF in July also. Let's hope that your holiday relaxes you both. 

G - How are you feeling? Has AF left you along now?  

Tracey - That's great news about St Barts, fingers crossed that it won't affect anything or interfere with your well deserved holiday to Cyprus?! (did I get that right?) 

Does anyone know when Kitty is back off her holiday?
Where are Luna & Peewee?? Oh hang on ........................ Luna must be on holiday too! (duh)
  

Finally Jo my  buddy I hope you are well and managing to stay positive.    I am sending good vibes your way, and hope that you can keep away from those HPT's for a few more days!!!!!   

I am well, and only have 6 days left of the 2ww,         but to be honest with you all I have had very suspicious AF feelings, but I hope that someone will find her and lock her up for me for a while. DH cannot wait for me to test, but as I am away on Sunday ( my actual test date) I will test with him on Monday.
I had a wonderful weekend at my little niece's Christening, and I am now officially "The Godmother" LOL ........... you wanna piece of me?!
Shame about the miserable weather ............ sun one minute, then hail the next,    roll on summer!!!!

Thinking of you all Corrina / Misky / SweetPea / Pri / Magpie ................. there are so many, so apologies if I missed you, wishing you all positive thoughts.  

Back tomorrow

Jem xx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here ,

Thanks for the hugs Jem.
I thought you were testing on Friday for some reason  . 
It's so easy to get confused on this site.
Good luck for Monday!


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Polly - so sorry to read your post - am thinking of you  

Jem - let's hope 5th June is a lucky day then!!  

Good luck Liz!!!  

Am very peed off though today - could not resist phoning the hossie this morning to see if the consultant is back (even though am still in 2ww but am not really confident) and she is still out.  They said she will be having a return to work meeting on 8th June to discuss her gradual return so it won't then even be full time!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRgggh    - neither I or DH can believe it and feel like we have no plan or control - 5 months now!!!!!!!

What if we have to wait for even longer for another go at IUI?
What if the wait for IVF on the NHS is years? I know we can go privately but it is all so much money I don't know everyone manages.  Does anyone mind telling me how much to expect to pay for IUI or IVF privately? I think it is about £1500 for IUI and £3000 for IVF is this right? 

I just don't know what to do and feel like I am in limbo.........   

Sorry for adding a bit of a negative post but am also going to a bbq where everyone is either pregnant or has got children and everyone is staying over - as we don't have kids we have to sleep in the front room and then get woken in the morning when they come down to feed the babies their breakfast at 7.30!!  I feel a bit discriminated against (I know this is ridiculous and hate myself for it).

Anyway best pop off - me and DH are going into London tonight to a comedy club so hopefully will cheer up a bit later - laughter being the best medicine and all that! 

love to all       
xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Jem I bow down before you - how do you manage to keep up to date on everyone Good luck on the 5th.

VixH - hope you have fun a the comedy club. It really is horrible when you get to the point where every single one of your friends already has kids or has one on the way. My only childless friend has just announced she's pregnant (first attempt -aaaaaaargh). Enjoy the BBQ any way. Hope you manage to get some treatment soon- must be incredibly frustrating for you.

Haven't yet worked out how to go back a page without wiping what I've just written so erm good luck and positive vibes to everyone else.
Liz xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya everyone, I have been awol for a while, back from holiday last sunday thought it might help me cheer up but it was so quiet thought even more about tx and failures, now I am so down   alot of the time work is driving me  , thinking about going to the Dr's, but when I go to lift the phone I feel a fraud and put it down again, scared he will tell me to beat it, need to get control of myself before my next cycle, which is hopefully June.

Polly1 sorry to hear your news sweetie   

Good luck to those on the 2WW and the inbetweenies.

Katrina


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, lots of sadness at the moment! 

Cathy - hope you feel better after your cry in the weekend and that you are being really kind to yourself! Lots of hugs coming your way. 

Elfie - Your allotment sounds wonderful. I am trying to get a garden going here, but get the vege's going and then the slugs and snazils get them when I plant them out. Not very effective for the growing process I find! 

Julia - All the very best for your scan tomorrow. I hope your twinge is your follies just letting you know they are there. 

Polly - What is to say. It is devastating. I hope your tears meant that you felt you had let it out a bit and am sending you more hugs too. 

Jem - All the very best for your testing on Monday. Lots of positives to you!!

Vixh - Your situation sounds awful! Nothing worse than feeling rudderless. I really hope the comedy show lifted your mood.  

Katrina - I am sorry to hear you are feeling sooo low. We may be cycle buddies next month - and we are going to be positive !! (That is not meant to sound controlling or anything).    

Has anyone heard from LucyK recently? 

Hope that the sun shines tomorrow and someone gets somegood news soon!!

Take care
M x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

everyone

Things really move fast here. I miss a day and there is loads to catch up on!

Polly1 - Nothing I can say will change the way you are feeling at the moment but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you at this time. So   from me to you. Good luck with Thursday and I hope you hear some good news. Will they let you have another shot of IUI and if so when?

Millers - Hope you are coping with the BFN. It is so unfair. I am collecting my drugs tommorrow and start injections on saturday. so back on the injections/ basting  rollercoaster ride again!

LizzieK - hope you are keeping well on the 2ww.  It is strange how different clinics do it different ways. At my clinic you get 15mins max with legs in air before you are sent home and we are not recommended to stay off work.

Tracey - We also have 1st IVF consultants appointment in July - good luck for the appointment

Elfie  -   and    for tomorrow

Katrinar - Do not feel like a fraud. Speak to your doctor about time off if you need it. I had got to the point in December where it just all felt too much and the constant abandoned cycles, BFN's and the stress of the whole thing got to me. I spoke to my doctor, although like you I felt like a fraud amongst the people with FLu etc in the waiting room!, and the moment I entered the room and she said how can I help I burst into tears and could not stop. Initially I only wanted a week off as the people at work were not particularly supportive but I ended up getting a line from the doctor for three weeks (took me up to christmas hols) and she put some vague general comment on the line for my work. 

To all the other girls I have missed out sorry and good luck.
Linzi32
x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone.
I cant keep track of who is doing what, so apologies!

Got my day 12 scan today at 4.20pm, feeling really nervous, god knows why, as ive just been through IVF, so i know what to expect from IUI, but im really bloated which i hope is a good thing also got twinges on both sides now which I am hoping are growing pains and not ovulation pains, did have a bit of CM this morning (sorry tmi) but it wasnt stringey stuff.

Julia x


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi again everybody..long time since have been online (well, a week but thats AGES) so am sorry, dont know whats what with everyone. Will def have a good read through...
well, i tested today and it was a bfp!!!!! I am so in shock, truly. Had been in tears yesterday and cancelled my driving test (should have been today!) as was so sure that wasnt preggers! NO SYMPTOMS at all, and only the one follie, and low sperm result..am so shocked!! Used the one that comes up 'pregnant' in writing (clearblue?), and am off now to make appt with mums dr (mine is in spain) to check for sure...just cant believe it!!!!! And to think i almost ditched the pessaries and said yes to one of my mums killer martinis the other day!!
anyway, good luck for elfie for today - will now wade through and see how everyone is - hope that there are lots of bfps!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Luna,

That is brilliant news, a big massive CONGRATULATIONS to you! You must be on  , there seems to be a few BFP on here at the min, just hope it continues.  Was it your first go at IUI and so the sperm sample wasnt too good?  Miracles do happen then!

I ordered the preseed on yesterday, hoping i wont need it though, as got day 12 scan today, fingers crossed!

Julia x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

*CONGRATS LUNA * 
[fly]           [/fly]

I am so pleased for you and DH. Hope the Dr's appointment confirms your hopes.
Well done!
Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks so much cathy and coxy   - lots of luck for round 2 cathy, will have everything crossed for you   and hope you wont need that preseed coxy   ..its funny, i just bought more preseed and a digital thermometer and books on infertility.. and then get this piece of news! unbelievable..
anyway, thanks again
lots of love
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Luna

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR      [/fly]

you and dh must be on  

heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

Love and best wishes

Tracey


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Dear Luna,

What a welcome back to the UK!!!!

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S ON YOUR   

Wishing you a safe and wonderful journey from here on in!

         

Jem xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Wow a lot has happened since last Friday !!

First of all a huge        to Debs and Luna
              

Polly and Cathy - So sorry to hear your news hun, dont know what to say       

Tracey - Great news about your appt hun
Jem, Elfie and Vixh - Hope the   isnt driving you too  
Julia - Hope you scan went well today
Katrina - Sorry to hear youve been feeling down hun    - Maybe we'll be cycling together in June ?

Wanna say a big   to everyone Ive missed - A lot to catch up on 

Pri...xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Pri,
Not due to my have my scan till 4.20pm, but just been loo and (sorry tmi) stretchy egg white CM, does this mean I have already ovulated or does it mean that I am about to ovulate Im day 12 today.

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hopefully you're about to.. Im not too sure tho ?   
Have you not had another scan before this one ?


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

No, i did mention to the nurse that i usually ovulated on day 11, but she was adamant that they only scan day 12 and day 14.  

What a palaver!!!!

Julia x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


polly - im so very sorry, i really dont know what else to say, nothing i can say can make you feel any better.

katrina - dont feel bad about going to the docs,  tx is stressfull enough.

luna - huge congrats honey, BFP BFP our dates should be pretty close.

liz - how are you honey?


sorry for the short post and no smilies but am supposed to be working.


xxdebsxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Good news on a lovely sunny day.

Luna - welcome back to the UK and congratulations on your wonderful news!! Glad you kept the faith with the pessaries and did not have that Martini. All the very best to you and DH for the next 9 months!

Polly - all the very best for your appointment tomorrow.

Elfie - Thinking of you testing today. Wishing and hoping for you!

Katrina - I agree with the advise that Linzi has given you. Your feelings are real and you need to give your self what feels right. Don't feel guilty - how is your grief any different to any one elses? Thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs and strength.

Julia - Hope the 12 day scan went well today and the mucus was really about having follies rather than ovulating (sorry - bit personal!).

Hi Deb and Pri. Hope all is well in your worlds.

In my world, DH is home today after being in NZ for a week. Yeah...I have missed him.

Take care 
M x

[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 20:28PS - I think it was Polly and Liz (Magpie) talking about antiphospholipid syndrome. There is a short article in the June Red magazine about a woman who is doing research on it.

M


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry no personals today, feeling pretty   AF arrived yesterday so its a definite   for me.  

Good luck to everyone else.

Jo


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

evening all  

hope your all ok

jo - sending you    hun and hope your ok

Misky - hi hun, bet you missed dh loads does he work away?

Pri - how are you hun  

linzi - what clinic will you be going to?

a big hello to katrina, luna, polly, britta (&bump), deb,jem,elfie,corrina and anyone i have missed, i am off to bed now (birthday tomorrow, so quicker i go to bed the quicker i can get up and open pressies      i am a big kid at heart)

speak soon

love to all


tracey


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the support girlies love you all 

Tracey

[fly]         [/fly]

Hope you get lots of lovely gifts.

Katrina[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 23:01JO     wish I could say something to make you better better honey.

Katrina


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Happy birthday Tracey!  

I went for my scan last nite, got 2 19mm follies on my right side and my lining is fine, so its all systems go for today, getting basted at 5pm.  Really nervous now!  Think dh is nervous about knocking   out his sample as well!  Told work i probably wont be in tomorrow.  

Anyone got any tips for what to do/what not to do during 2ww?

Julia x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning girls

thanks for all your wishes   

Julia - good luck today, is this your 1st iui,    keep in touch with how it goes, heres to happy and healthy   

Tracey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

Yes, its my first IUI since 1998, procedures have changed since then!  ive done all my treatment backwards as ive had ivf/icsi and now trying IUI!!!!

Julia x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all you gorgeous girlies !  

Well I'm still hanging on ! My cycle is usually 29-30 days so I'm just going to wait and see ! Feeling a bit up and down about it but really trying to stay       .

BUT hey Luna !!! WOW WOW WOW !!! How absolutley wonderful !!! A big HUG and Congratulations.You must be feeling amazing.That Spanish sunshine did the trick.Brilliant news !   .
Do you think you did anything in particular this month to help you along ?

Julia -lots of   for you today.

JO-Sorry to hear your news.A big  for you.

Katrina-How are you hon ? Dont feel bad about going to the docs.    for you.

Vixh-Thinking of you lovely.I cant believe how much you're getting messed around.Is there anyone you can complain too ?

Love to Misky and Polly ,Jem,Pri,Tracey.Sorry if I forgot anyone-I need my breakfast !!

Love Elfie xxxxxxxxxxx      [br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 08:53          

TRACEY !!!!!! Have a FAB day !!!!!!!  

Elfie x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Julia - Excellent news on the 2 follies -   for today 

Jo - So sorry the dreaded   showed her face - she never seems to get the message that we really dont like her   
Sending you a BIG    

Elfie - You are gooooooood gal...   How do you do it ?  When is the actual test date then ?  Or what day are you in your cd ?  
 for testing hun -  - Its a great sign that you're still hanging on

Luna and Deb - Forgot to send u both lots of  yesterday !

Tracey -  
 to you !
 to you !
 dear Tracey !
 to you !  (Be glad you cant hear me singing this , the rain will definitely be back)  
Hope you have a wonderful day hun and get lots of lovely  
Do you have anything planned for tonight ?

And as always a big  to all my other wonderfull FF's...    

Pri...xx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hi all .............. only me   

Well this is the last post I can manage before I am away with work from tonight until I come home on Sunday 
I guess I will have a lot to catch up on when I get back on Monday.
Everything crossed for a BFP for me & DH...............    

It's great that we have so many people on here now, but it makes it so hard to keep up to date with everyone, so apologies to anyone I forget 

Firstly I want to wish Tracey HAPPY BIRTHDAY,       where's the party at?? Are you doing something nice for you birthday?  

Elfie - Aren't you being good, hanging on like this   ...... I will take it that this is a positive sign. We need all the BFP's we can get this month!!!    
So put us all out of our misery ... when you gonna test?? 

Julia - best of luck for your basting. "Wave your legs in the air like you don't care!!" LOL .      .... don't forget to tell us all your test date!

Polly1 - How are you getting along Honey? I hope you are starting to feel a bit brighter now. What's your next plan of action?

Lizzie K - So how did you get on I hope that your basting went well, I have everything crossed that this month you will see a big BFP. When do you test?        

Britta & Debs - Hope you are both well. Debs have you come down from   yet? Or does it still feel a bit surreal? Britta - how's that bump coming along? 

Luna - Sending you lots of sticky vibes today and every day! 

Jo - My buddy - I have already sent you a PM, but needless to say bloody  (no pun intended) Keep in touch! (((Jo)))  

Pri - Any good new from the hosp yet?  Keep badgering them ...... maybe June will to be your month!! Fingers crossed! How you keeping?

Vixh - Fingers crossed for you appointment on 5th June, that's my test date!!

Is Peewee on holiday?? 

Thinking of you all Linzi32/ Corrina / Misky / SweetPea / Pri / Magpie/ Katrina /Millers / G................ there are so many, apologies if I missed anyone, wishing you all positive thoughts.
    

Back on Monday   

Jem xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

jem

have a great weekend and good luck for testing   

will you be testing on Monday?

i am over my mun and dads for dinner tonight after i have had a spray tan (fed up of being white and waiting for the   , then out tomorrow night boogieing    and   

take care


Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy birthday Tracey, hope you have a fantastic day!  Enjoy the spray tan!

Jo -   Oh, I'm so sorry the witch has shown up early.  Hope you feel better soon, there's nothing better than a good cry.

Elfie -      here's hoping testing brings you good news!

Coxy - good luck for basting today hun.  Hope it goes well.    

Katrina - any news?

Pri - you and I might be   buddies.

I'm waiting for AF to show (of course she's taking her time to show up - I think the drugs have affected my cycle a bit).  As soon as the witch shows I can start round 2.  I'm just hoping she arrives today or tomorrow otherwise we might not be able to get our next batch of drugs which I think might postpone everything and I really don't want to wait a whole month to start again.  Come on you silly old woman!

To all the other FF girls,   hope you are all well.
Have a good one
Cathy


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Tracey,

Good on you having a spray tan ............ I am tempted to get one for my sister in laws wedding in August. I just have visions of me ending up orange like Ross in friends!    
Like you say you can't wait for the       to show here!

Well I hope you have a wicked evening out tomorrow          

I will catch up with you all next week.

Me ........... yep testing Monday can't do it on Sunday without DH!        

  Byeeeee for now

Jem xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!!! 

Hope you are all well, congrats to Luna, really pleased for you and DH!!
                  

Deb, saw the piccie of your little bean, its ace isn't it!!!

*Tracey, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*   

Anyone heard anything from Sam?

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Good Luck to those waiting to test, hope we see some  really soon!! Good Luck to all you other ladies, whatever stage you are at!!

Sending loads of Babydust!!

No bump for me as yet, pants are starting to feel a bit tight though so we may have one coming, cant wait!!

Love to you all, sorry i haven't been on for a while, thinking of you all 

     

Britta xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Jo - I am sorry to hear the witch showed herself. Take care of you. 

Tracey - Gosh, you were on late last night!I hope you have had a lovely birthday. 

Julia - Your follies sounds good. Hope basting went well today. Good luck, got everything crossed for you. 

Katrina - How are you? Sending you loads of strength!!

Pri - Hi, how are you? 

Jem - fingers crossed for you too. Hope you have a relaxing positive weekend and have good news next week! 

Cathy - Hope AF shows her ugly head for you soon. 

Britta - so exciting that your clothes are getting that bit tighter! Are you feeling good with it? 

well ... my news. AF showed herself this morning so I have a base line scan tomorrow. So want the end result but do not feel ready to go through all this again. The pain was more than I expected last time and so many quick decisions rather than things going to plan. And the house is a complete bomb site due to renovations so nowhere cean and tidy to relax. Ho well ... here we go again. Anyone want to be my cycle buddie??

Take care girls!

M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls 

thanks for all your wishes, had a good brithday   lots of pressies  

Britta - great to hear you doing so well, and pants are getting tight    wont be long till a bump appears, bet you cant wait

Misky - good luck with scan today hun   

cathy - hope the   arrived soon hun so you can start again, how are you?  

Sam - where are you hunni? hope your ok  

Pri - how are you hun?  

a big   to corrina, elfie, luna, jem,julia,katrinar,linzi,polly,deb hope you lovely ladies are well

love and    to all


tracey


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning !

Well all my positive   have come to nothing.Another   for me.Feeling crap. .

Misky-good luck with your base line scan.

Hi to everyone.

Love Elfie x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

aww elfie

sorry to hear your news hun, sending you bundles of   

take care


tracey


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Elfie, I'm sooo sorry. Take care. Liz


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Elfie -         - Sorry hun...

Misky - I know its hard when we've not had good results but we need to stay positive hun, lets hope this is the one for you !  

Tracey - Glad you had a nice bday 

Jem - Only 3 days to go 

Britta - Not long before you start shopping for a bigger size hey ?

Cathy - A little Af dance to speed her along
         

Hello to Lizzie, Carrie, Luna, Katrina, Polly Deb, Julia, Jo, Vixh and all the other lovely FF's
Hope you all have a good weekend - I may not be back on til Mon/Tue - speak then

Pri...xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi everyone   sorry, am on a rubbishy computer in the local library and  the internet is very slow and the keyboard sticks   so will have to keep this short to avoid computer rage!!  
big hugs for jo and elfie   ....and glad to hear you had a top birthday tracey  
A BIG HUGE FAT thankyou to all of you for your lovely messages...im still so shocked and cant stop smiling   Even my ongoing battle with student loans cant darken the   !!
 
Had another pee test at the family planning (going to see a dr here would cost £35 as am not resident!  ) so its finally starting to sink in (sort of) Still no symptoms  
anyway, congrats to deb and   for jem and everyone else. Hope the basting went well Julia  
righty ho..thats it, this is starting to stress me now! The text has mysteriously shrunk..aargh. Fingers crossed the witchie puts in an appearance soon cathy  , she can really mess us around cant she?  
Anyway, flying back to spain on monday so will hopefully catch up on everything then
lots of love and luck to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a bit behind the times! HUGE congrats to Deb and Luna!

Deb you must be thrilled getting pg naturally, do you think having tx increases your chances naturally? Seem to hear a lot of stories of that happening!!

congrats!!

Hi to everyone else, just cant catch up with everything so sending you all lots of      

Have a nice weekend xxx

I'm going to visit my friend in hospital tonight, she had her baby by c section yesterday, so going up to say hello


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Sorry this is going to be a bit of a downer post  .I'm feeling really miserable-that was my last iui and I'm starting to find it very hard to believe that I'm ever going to have a baby.It's been over 4 years now and am so worried about my age and my biological clock ticking away.....   I'm starting to lose hope. 

At the moment my NHS fertility clinic cant give me a timescale for IVF-the contract is up for tender ,so will have to consider one private IVF treatment. 

Tracey-is your IVF referral through the NHS ? 

Will be more perky tomorrow.Sorry girls.

Elfie x


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Had a horrible week - had a complete meltdown on Wednesday and couldn't even go to work - felt so low it was horrid.  Think DH thought I was going mad!!   
Made a right fool of myself phoning my boss to say i couldn't come in!! Hadn't had that the whole time we had been ttc  Lucky she was lovely and understanding.
Am feeling better now - AF arrived yesterday (a day early again for the 2nd month in a row) and quite bad pains, more than I historically have had.  My clinician is still not back and won't be for a while when we will get a turn again!

Am having a planning meeting with DH tonight along with pizza and red wine so we can write down all our questions for the consultant on Monday afternoon.

Elfie - I know how you feel but it will happen for all of us one way or another if we want it enough I am sure  

Luna - that is fantastic news!!! congratulations - DO YOU HAVE ANY TIPS??    

At least the sunshine is out for us all - lets hope it brings some luck this weekend. Good luck for testing on Monday Jem!!      

lol  

xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone.
So sorry I haven't been posting much recently. I have been following your news when I can get on a computer but that's been few and far between as I'm having to rely on when I can get round to my mum and dad's. Despite them being in their sixties it's virtually impossible to prize them away from their computer! There seems so many new faces on here recently that I'm having a job keeping up. On a personal note exhaustion doesn't go near to explaining how I feel. I've been off work for the week - half term and I've woken up fairly early, gone back to bed and slept for a couple more hours in the morning and then again for about an hour in the afternoon. Then I'm still in bed and asleep for ten O'clock. The midwife said it's to be expected with twins. Apart from that I'm fine. Haven't even felt sick and I'm ten weeks today. I'm off for the weekend now but will try to get on more often next week.
Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

Have had a really busy week and totally knackered so just a quick one- no personals.

Quick update on us: Starting injections tommorrow so here goes round 5!

Good luck to those testing or on the 2ww.
Thinking of the rest of the girls too
Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi All, 

Tracey - Glad you had a good birthday. Lots of pressies sounds wonderful. 

Pri - Thank you for your thoughts, you are very sweet. I am feeling much more positive now. We have had a few positives so it does work ah. 

Elfie - I am so sorry you are feeling so low - to be expected I suppose when you reach such a cross roads. Is paying for IVF an option for you (sorry if I am being nosey). I really think the NHS needs to look carefully and their constant resource fiddling. They should be clear as to whether people can get the treatment or not - so that those on this end know where they stand. 

Luna - Hope you have a safe flight back to Spain. Do you mind if I ask, did you get your treatment here? If so, why did you choose the UK over Spain? (again sorry if I am being nosey). 

Vixh - Sorry to hear that you are feeling so low. We are all allowed a melt down occasionally. You sound like you have a plan tho. Hope the planning meal is productive. 

Sam - great to hear from you. I did not catch up with the news that you had twins on board. Lovely to hear that you are doing well. Long may may continue for you.

Linzi - I started injections today. Really hope this is the one for you. Fifth time lucky!!

I hope every one has a lovely weekend and that the sunshine cam go some way to mend some broken hearts!! 

Take care all
M x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way lovelies!

May it bring you special ones loads of luck and happiness ahead.

Special thoughts to Misky on her new start 

H xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59554.0.html


----------

